# James Duncan diet



## Noodlebear

Hi ladies! 

Tomorrow I start the dreaded James Duncan crash diet. I have absolutely no will power and never stick to diets so I'm hoping that if I can do this for a week and see results I'll be more motivated in my weight loss endeavour haha. Has anyone here tried it?


----------



## gumb69

I've never heard of it. I'll google it. Good luck x


----------

